# Management fees increasing - anything I can do?



## naidster (26 Aug 2005)

I bought a new house and was told i would have to pay maintenance fees of 700 euro a year.  I am now in the house a year and it has increased to 1150.00.  This includes bin charges but still seams very steep to me as the area being maintained is very small.  Do i have to pay this or is there anyway around it.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2005)

*Re: Maintenance Companies*

Most likely you signed a lease binding yourself to the rules and regulations of the management company when you bought the property. Check with your solicitor to clarify. You should have been made aware of such a setup and its implications when buying. If you did sign such a lease then you are most likely a part owner/shareholder in the company as a householder so you do have a say in how things are run and can run for directorship, atttend _AGMs _etc. There are a few earlier threads discussing management companies (and how they usually employ management agents to do the day to day management of developments) which should be accessible using the search facility. Note that in most cases where a management company exists and househodlers fall into arrears on management charges then (a) the charges will remain collectible - through legal means if necessary and (b) any arrears must be discharged before it is possible to sell the house on.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Aug 2005)

Ask the managing agent are they using a recycling service for your development?  This is supposed to reduce the cost of waste disposal for developments (or so we've been told).


----------



## RainyDay (27 Aug 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> This is supposed to reduce the cost of waste disposal for developments (or so we've been told).


Just curious - Who told you this? AFAIK, it isn't a 'no-brainer' that recycling saves money. Certainly the 'reduce, reuse' options will definitely save money - but recycling can cost money.


----------



## inchydoney (7 Sep 2005)

Im really annoyed by apartment management fees. I have an apartment in Dulin 15. The service charge has increased from 1400 euro to 1800 euro for a 2-bed. This is an annual increse of 29%. In my mind, an annual increase in any kind of service or otherwise of 30% is just absurd.


i would be very intersted if other people are experiencing similar increases or if they would mind posting details of their property and fees and location, etc.

I have been abroad recently, and came across such thingsas Owners Associations who can appoint the management company. I think this is  good way of doing things as 1 large group of individuals can not be bullied as easily into paying excessive charges.

And my apartment complex has no recycling facilities. This is somehing that has bothered me from the outset for such dense accomodation. Everything is binned. The propose waste charges for this year are 100 k while the management service fees is 70k


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Sep 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Just curious - Who told you this? AFAIK, it isn't a 'no-brainer' that recycling saves money. Certainly the 'reduce, reuse' options will definitely save money - but recycling can cost money.


 
The managing agent told is this.  Time will tell (or at least the annual accounts) whether or not it has saved us money.


----------



## contemporary (7 Sep 2005)

ask the management company for a budget which justifies this increase


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2005)

inchydoney said:
			
		

> I have been abroad recently, and came across such thingsas Owners Associations who can appoint the management company. I think this is good way of doing things as 1 large group of individuals can not be bullied as easily into paying excessive charges.


Once again people need to be clear on what they're talking about - there is a big difference between a management company and a management agent. Many private developments (especially apartment developments but also many housing developments these days) involve a management company which is responsible for aspects of the running and maintenance of the development. Householders are normally members/shareholders of such companies and have full collective control over their operation including the election/appointment of directors etc. In many (most?) cases the management company will engage a management agent on a contractual basis to set budgets, carry out the day to day maintenence etc. Don't confuse the two entities. The management agent is just a contractor working on behalf of the management company (i.e. the householders). If you are a householder then in all likelyhood you are a part owner of the management company and it is not a "them and us" situation. Many people make the mistake of assuming that it is. A management company could decide to dispense with the need for a management agent and manage the development themselves but this will take time and effort on the part of the householders and not everybody is willing to do this. If you have concerns about the way that your development is run then you should get actively involved with the management company and, if necessary, run for election to the board of directors.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Sep 2005)

It's also worth pointing out that the bigger managing agents may well  be more used to negotiating with suppliers etc.  Of course they will have _less_ of an interest in securing the best rates than the individual residents would, but it is probably easier to have an external agent, rather than one (or a group of)  residents.  Our managing agent comes in for a good deal of stick (some of it unjustified IMHO), and I for one wouldn't be very interested in taking on their role.  Of course their maybe other residents that would be perfectly happy to do so, but I would be surprised unless there something in it for them.


----------

